# AHSupply 2x36w Bright Kit ??



## thadius65 (Oct 23, 2006)

I am thinking of modifying a 30" strip light on my 54 gallon corner bow. I would like to use an existing 2x36w AHS kit, but 36watt bulbs end to end are to long. I think it is possible to use 24watt bulbs instead, but just wanted to verify with others prior to making that assumption.

Sound doable?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 23, 2006)

.............. Bump to allow for subscription.........


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi thadius65,

I believe that your are absolutely correct. As long as the bulb ends fit the socket you should be in good shape. If in doubt, why not give call Kim (guy) at AHS and verify it with him? He is a great guy and always has helped me when I had a lighting question.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Two of the 1x24w kits would be $6 cheaper than a 2x36w kit and two 24w bulbs. The 24w kits come with your choice of bulbs, 6700K or combo.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Left C,

I think thadius65 was saying he already had a 2X36 watt kit and a 30" existing fixture. If he used the 36 watt bulbs that came with his kit the system would be too long (34.5"). He wanted to know if he could use 24 watt bulbs instead of the 36 watt bulbs which would give him a total length of about 27.5" and would fit into his existing fixture.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Why not just overlap the fixtures? Put one slightly in front of the other one.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

cause it wont fit. i think you shold be able to safely use the 24 in place of the 36. its just like any light bulb in the home. can support up to X watts but no more kinda thing.

hope the helps


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Left C,
> 
> I think thadius65 was saying he already had a 2X36 watt kit and a 30" existing fixture. If he used the 36 watt bulbs that came with his kit the system would be too long (34.5"). He wanted to know if he could use 24 watt bulbs instead of the 36 watt bulbs which would give him a total length of about 27.5" and would fit into his existing fixture.


Thanks. I missed the word "existing." :doh:


----------

